# Neue Grafikkarte



## Mahni (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi leute,

ich hab gestern nen 22 zoll samsung widescreen SyncMasterSA350 zu weihnachten bekommen , meine hardware ist allerdings leicht veraltet:

core2 duo e 6400
nvidia 9800gt
2 gb arbeitsspeicher
P5B Asus Mainboard , 500 Watt IGreen Netzteil
Windows XP

Jetzt würde mir nur noch ne neue grafikkarte fehlen, ne rundumerneuerung wäre mir jetz zu teuer.

welche kann man mir da empfehlen ? so im bereich von 100 bis 180 euro?
und passen die karten noch in meinen pc? bin leider überhaupt nicht mehr up to date
Sollte auch zum netzteil passen 

Am liebsten wäre mir ne Nvidia, mit ATI hab ich schon des öfteren schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Hitze...

Und dann hätte ich noch eine Frage zum o.g. Monitor, da ist leider schon nach kurzem ein Pixelfehler aufgetreten, kann man den i-wie beheben?? ist kaum erkennbar, aber doch nervig wenn man gerade den Monitor neu bekommen hat..
Einschicken möchte ich ihn eigentlich nicht.. 

vielen Dank


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Dezember 2011)

Für einen E6400 lohnt sich eigentlich nicht mehr als eine HD 6750 / 6770 - und selbst diese würden bei nur ein wenig CPU-lastigen Spielen ausgebremst werden.
Und wie die PCGH in einem Artikel in einer der letzten Ausgaben gezeigt hat ist eine NVidia bei  einem Dual-Core schon gar nicht geeignet - da bei weniger als 3 Kernen die GPU noch viel mehr ausgebremst wird als eine AMD.

ICH würde in das System kein Geld mehr investieren sondern gleich alles aufrüsten sofern du vorhast aktuelle Spiele zu spielen.
Zur Not noch zusammensparen und später komplett aufrüsten.

PS:
Wurde der Monitor online bezogen? Dann einfach vom 14-tägigen Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen.
Wenn nicht online dann zum Händler gehen und um Kulanz bitten.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

Eine AMD 6770 würde ca die FPS verdoppeln, kostet um die 90€. Bei Nvidia gibt es in dem Bereich keine gleichgute Karte bzw. die gleichstarke von Nvidia ist ein gutes Stück teurer, so dass man dann direkt auch eine für 140-150€ nehmen könnte... das aber lohnt sich bei der CPU dann halt nicht, wie Eol schon sagt.

Eine 6770 wäre daher Ideal, und systematische Hitzeprobleme sind mir da ehrlich gesagt seit langer Zeit bei AMD keine bekannt (außer vlt. bei dem Modell eines GANZ bestimmten Herstellers, was Dir aber auch bei nvidia passieren kann)


----------



## Mahni (25. Dezember 2011)

hm okay.. ja dann schau ich mal wegen der grafikkarte da evtl  der monitor wurde am 4.12. gekauft des heisst des rückgaberecht is leider schon erloschen, kann man über garantie was machen?

lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Dezember 2011)

Wie viel Kohle hast du denn max. zur Verfügung? Für knapp 300 Euro könnte man schon ordentlich (inkl. Graka) aufrüsten:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0, AM3+, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6770 512M GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI / DVI-I / DP
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9

Ansonsten würde es max. eine HD6770 bringen, wie die beiden vor mir schon gesagt haben


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

Mahni schrieb:


> hm okay.. ja dann schau ich mal wegen der grafikkarte da evtl  der monitor wurde am 4.12. gekauft des heisst des rückgaberecht is leider schon erloschen, kann man über garantie was machen?


Klar, aber wenn kein Defekt vorhanden ist, kriegst Du den Monitor wieder zurück, und das dann ggf auch erst nach ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest auch die alten Teile bei Ebay verkaufen, gibt auch nochn paar Euro.


----------



## Mahni (27. Dezember 2011)

okay also die empfohlenen hardware teile klingen nicht schlecht..

wär eigentlich auch eine Idee für knapp 300 euro aufrüsten ..

nur hab ich mal gehört das windows xp nur 3 gb ram unterstützt oder so ? kann das sein?

wendern müsst ich vllt auch windows 7 noch dazu bestellen

wegen dem monitor noch, also online bezogen wurde der von amazon , und es ist auch nur 1 kleiner pixelfehler erkennbar, hab mich vorhin mal schlau gemacht, anscheinend kann man erst ab 2-4 pixeln reklamieren und selbst da schicken se den Monitor meist wieder zurück. Ich mein stören tut er ja im prinzip überhaupt nicht.. nur nervig isses halt..naja werd ich ihn halt wahrscheinlich behalten und nix machen..


----------



## shooot3r (27. Dezember 2011)

ne graka mit 512 mb vram würde ich nicht nehmen, 1gb sollten es schon sein.

mfg


----------



## shooot3r (27. Dezember 2011)

Mahni schrieb:


> okay also die empfohlenen hardware teile klingen nicht schlecht..
> 
> wär eigentlich auch eine Idee für knapp 300 euro aufrüsten ..
> 
> ...


 

amazon ist nach eigener erfahrung sehr kulant bzw auch schnell im umtausch oder rückerstattung. schreib einfach mal dem kundenservice, dieantworten schnell.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Dezember 2011)

Hast du die 32bit- oder die 64bit-Version?
32bit unterstützt nur 3GB, 64bit meines Wissens bis zu 128GB (!) nutzbar, ab 4GB ist der Ruhezustand aber nicht mehr nutzbar...
Trotzdem am besten noch Win7 dazubestellen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Dezember 2011)

oh sorry, die 512MB hab ich übersehen xD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte Radeon HD 6770, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Optimal ist 1GB, mehr bringt nur bei extrem vielen Details und hohen Auflösungen (z.B. mehreren Bldschrimen) was


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Dezember 2011)

Die HD 6770 ist an sich halt n bisschen zu schwach für den Prozessor.
Optimal wäre eine HD 6870 oder gar eine GTX 560 TI.
Bei der HD 6870 wäre es ein Aufpreis von ca. 50 Euro mit deutlich mehr Leistung.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

Also, für nen Dualcore ist die 6770 doch nicht zu schwach ^^   es kann gut sein, dass er mit ner 6870 kaum einen Vorteil haben wird. Oder meinst Du jetzt für eine neue CPU? In dem Fall ist der Aufpreis für ne 6870 natürlich eine gute Sache.

Beachten muss man allerdings, ob das Netzteil reicht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. Dezember 2011)

Guck mal bei #5 und vielleicht noch bei #8  
Für einen 955er wäre eine 6870 wohl noch bezahlbar und brächte schon merkb ar mehr Leistung.

Bei dem Netzteil hat Herb recht...was hast du denn genau für ein Modell? 
Bei einem Merkennetzteil reichen 500W natürlich gut aus, bei einem No-Name wäre es wohl an der Grenze...


----------



## Mahni (27. Dezember 2011)

hmm ^^ ist mit azubi gehalt im 3.lehrjahr halt nicht so leicht machbar  aber ich überlegs mir auf jedenfall, netzteil siehe signatur  igreen 500 watt netzteil  ka ob des nen marken teil is


----------



## Zocker15xD (28. Dezember 2011)

Ok, am Besten wäre dann die Konfiguration von #5 und mit der Gigabyte 6770 mit 1GB!!!, dann reicht das Netzteil so oder so.
Das wären insgesamt knapp 300 Euro.


----------

